# A couple pics of my betta girls :)



## ashleyspatula (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

so colourful!


----------



## FishieLuv (Feb 26, 2011)

Very pretty bettas!


----------



## Graham12 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes pretty betas and cute one. The main thing that attracted me is that it is colorful and looking nice.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I saw some bettas for sale that looked like that one here in Ca.


----------



## whitemore55 (Jun 6, 2011)

So pretty....

The color of them is awesome. You are lucky, you have lovely bettas.


----------

